# so what would you say this is



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a lilac or an hydrangea. i bought this for a white lilac but was so happy when it ended up pink and white. i was showing it to a friend today and she said it was an hydrangea. i have 4 hydrangea's different types and it is the shape of my peegee but the leaves are different and it smells like a lilac and looks like my old fashioned blue ones but bloomed a lot later as white ones do i think. what say you? ~Georgia


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not lilac. They have heart shaped leaves. 
I'm not real familiar with hydrangea leaves. But this site might help you there:
All About Hydrangeas, Home Page


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

hydrangea


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks folks. that's not the first thing i bought at that store that had the wrong tag on it. i like it though and now i have 5 hydrangeas. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jeremiahc (Jul 6, 2011)

It looks like our Strawberry and cream hydrangea.


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know the varietal name, but the picture is definitely a Hydrangea paniculata (often called PeeGee Hydrangeas). The pink tone is actually a part of the dying process, which I think is kind of interesting, and there are named varieties that have been carefully selected for their reliable tendency to blush as the petals age. It's a different biological process from plants that are genetically colored pink or blue or whatever color they may be. Offhand, I've seen varieties of dogwood, viburnum and hydrangea that start white and turn pink as the flowers age.

Edited to add, WRONG time of year for lilacs to bloom! They're generally April-May-June, depending on your location.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hydrangeas color depends on the acidity of the soil .


----------

